# Day of The Commemoration of Atatürk, Youth and Sports



## Revontuli

Bugün 19 Mayıs Atatürk'ü Anma, Gençlik ve Spor Bayramı. Kurtuluş Savaşı'mızın başladığı gün. Bize bu güzel ülkeyi, cumhuriyetimizi ve bugünü bizlere armağan eden Ata'mızı, tüm şehit ve gazilerimizi saygıyla anıyorum.

Bayramımız kutlu olsun.

------------

Today's our national day of The Commemoration of Atatürk, Youth and Sports Day. May our nation be in peace and a happy day for all my Turkish friends.

Ezgi


----------



## coquis14

Could you tell us a little bit more about this day?.


----------



## Revontuli

Of course, Coquis.

Ataturk is our national leader and May 19 is celebrated as The Commemoration Day of Ataturk. He also granted that day for the Turkish youth, which is why it's also called the day of Youth and Sports.

(It's also important as our national war of independence started on that day).

I wanted to start a thread for that day and though other Turkish friends would join in but... Anyway, that's all

Saludos,
Revi


----------



## coquis14

Interesting, so... Happy Atatürk day!

My mother was there , I'm going to ask her.

Saludos


----------



## Outsider

Congratulations to all Turks. Is this your national holiday?


----------



## Revontuli

Thank you so much, Coquis and Outsider

Yes, it is our national holiday and there are celebrations everywhere each year!

Saludos,
Revontuli


----------



## Outsider

Portugal's national holiday has a similarly long name.


----------



## Revontuli

Outsider said:


> Portugal's national holiday has a similarly long name.



And I'd like to know that


----------



## Outsider

I'll send you a private message, since this is off-topic.


----------

